# Save on Heating Oil !



## Havsom Cents (5 Oct 2005)

To whom it may concern,I just topped up my heating oil the other day.After phoning around the different companies I found a price differential of about 10%.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Oct 2005)

How did the prices on IrishFuelPrices.com compare? If you got a good deal then you should submit the details if possible.


----------



## Gunnerbar (24 Oct 2005)

Make sure you check www.emo.ie/ before making your choice. Found that they provided the cheapest oil by a considerable amount last time out.


----------

